# Mid-North Coast of New South Wales



## Agemegos (Dec 14, 2005)

G'day

I am trying to set up a community for RP Gamers on the Mid-North Coast of New South Wales. If you are looking for a game, players, a GM, or just fellow gamers to hang with, and if you live between (say) Taree and Coffs Harbour, visit http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/midcoastRPG/ and join our Yahoo!Groups mailing list.

We have games days organised for Sunday 15 January 2006, Sunday 12 February 2006, and Sunday 12 March 2006. All gamers are welcome.

Regards,


Brett Evill


----------

